# Looking for a specific song...



## DannSkunk (Jul 12, 2011)

I think it may be game related. Something I remember about it... is that  I seem to remember a place where it always rains.... Though, this I am  unsure of. What I am sure of is an excerpt from it... Though I _think_  I remember just this part for a long time... that's what makes me think  it's game related, like a background music. Though, I can't remember  where I may have heard it, and it's driving me crazy XD

It sounds like a bow-and-string instrument in the foreground, playing 2  notes, One kind of high on pitch, the other a bit below it, maybe from  high A, to F. If I had to put a name to the instrument, I'd guess  violin. Then, after that, there's what sounds like a marimba, playing a  very low (likely below the staff) 4 notes, the first 3 seem chromatic ascending, and the fourth seems to jump up an extra sharp. (Don't know  what to call it, like from jumping from a sharp, to another sharp,  rather than a sharp to a normal note). This has a resounding echo  effect, maybe 3 or 4 times. At this point, I cannot remember anything  about an underlying bass. It sounds kind of serene, yet eerie at the  same time... It's difficult for me to describe....

Also, I've been messing around with this old keyboard that's been collecting dust for who-knows-how-long, and I've been messing with the synthesized sounds, and believe that what I described as "Marimba" sounds kind of like the echoey Celesta, in the very low range.

 I'll try to answer any questions you may need answered if you think you have something. Also, Thanks in advance to anyone who tries to help; I know this is kinda a shot in the dark XD


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 12, 2011)

i cant name it, but i think you might mean vibraphone not marimba


----------



## DannSkunk (Jul 12, 2011)

This_is_Tides said:


> i cant name it, but i think you might mean vibraphone not marimba


 
Tried it on my trusty keyboard, and vibraphone sounds a bit to metalic, and it sounds a bit more wooden... it's hard to describe...


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Jul 13, 2011)

Can you compose what you remember?


----------



## Leostale (Jul 14, 2011)

Prolly this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBQxHl_Eoag 
anyways this is awesome too http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woMbRTBWJQs


----------



## DannSkunk (Jul 20, 2011)

OK, sorry to leave ya hangin' back there ^^:

I'll do my best to compose what I know. Also, no, Leo... none of those were it, thought, I will give them an in-depth listen later to see if I could compare any parts to what I remember.


----------

